# In camera mia, nella loro camera?



## kokosz1975

Potreste aiutarmi con un dubbio che ho? Come si usa l'articolo determinativo con le parole tipo: casa, camera con  gli aggettivi possessivi e  le preposizioni ? Ho visto/sentito "in camera mia" ma anche "nella loro camera".


----------



## EdenMartin

Puoi dire anche "nella mia camera" e "in camera loro". Sono espressioni equivalenti.


----------



## kokosz1975

Grazie mille. E la parola "casa"? Posso  invitare i miei amici "alla mia casa"?


----------



## EdenMartin

L'espressione è "a casa mia, a casa tua, a casa sua", ecc.


----------



## kokosz1975

Grazie, EdenMartin! Sei un simpaticone.  Adesso tutto è chiaro.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.


> Ho visto/sentito "in camera mia" ma anche "nella loro camera".





> Puoi dire anche "nella mia camera" e "in camera loro".


Come puoi vedere, se il possessivo è collocato dopo il nome, la preposizione "in" è semplice, mentre se il possessivo precede il nome, la preposizione "in" è articolata (_nella_).
Se nell'altro esempio, quello con _casa_, usi sempre la preposizione "in", vale la stessa cosa: _*in* casa [mia-tua-sua-nostra-vostra-loro] / *nella* [mia-tua-sua-nostra-vostra-loro] casa._


----------



## kokosz1975

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Come puoi vedere, se il possessivo è collocato dopo il nome, la preposizione "in" è semplice, mentre se il possessivo precede il nome, la preposizione "in" è articolata (_nella_).[...]


Connie Eyeland,
Molto grato per la tua risposta.


Mi chiedo, comunque, se la tua spiegazione valga per i sostantivi di ogni genere. O forse vale solo con un gruppo di preposizioni.

Oggi ho letto : " Al posto tuo(...)" e " Al tuo posto (...)".

 Ho sfogliato tutti i libri di grammatica che ho a mia disposizione e rimango ancora confuso.

  Se c'è qualcuno che conosce una regola e mi vorrebbe aiutare....

Grazie


----------



## ohbice

kokosz1975 said:


> Se c'è qualcuno che conosce una regola e mi (vorrebbe)  volesse  aiutare....



Non so se c'è una regola, temo ci si debbe fare un po' l'orecchio.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Kokosz.


> Mi chiedo, comunque, se la tua spiegazione valga per i sostantivi  di  ogni genere. O forse vale solo con un gruppo di  preposizioni.


La cosa non dipende dalle preposizioni, ma da specifici sostantivi, come  "camera" e "casa", che hanno l'articolo quando l'aggettivo possessivo  li precede ("questa è _la mia camera/casa_") e invece non ce l'hanno quando li segue ("questa è _camera/casa mia_");  di conseguenza, tutte le preposizioni sono articolate se utilizzate  nella prima costruzione e invece semplici nella seconda: 

_[di/a/da/in/con/su/per/tra/fra] casa mia _
_[della/alla/dalla/nella/con la/sulla/per la/tra la/fra la] mia casa_

La stessa cosa vale quando sono preceduti da preposizioni improprie: es. _[sopra/sotto/senza/presso/ecc.] [casa mia/la mia casa]  _

A me pare che "casa" e "camera" siano gli unici due sostantivi che si comportano in questo modo; e questo testo parrebbe confermarlo.

C'è poi il sostantivo "vita", che mantiene l'articolo sia che il  possessivo lo preceda o lo segua ("la mia vita" / "la vita mia"), ma  quando abbinato alla preposizione "in", mantiene l'articolo nella prima  costruzione ("nella mia vita") mentre lo perde nella seconda ("in vita  mia", locuzione idiomatica che significa "in tutta la mia vita"); la  variante "nella vita mia" non è impossibile, ma è utilizzata  esclusivamente in contesti poetici o in alcune parlate regionali (non è  standard).

Altri casi particolari sono i nomi di parentela: in generale, si omette  l'articolo quando gli aggettivi possessivi (tutti tranne "loro")  precedono i nomi di parentela singolari, purché non si tratti di diminutivi/vezzeggiativi o siano accompagnati da un aggettivo qualificativo: _Questa è *la loro* sorella/ Questa è mia sorella/ Queste sono *le* mie sorell*e*/ Questa è *la* mia sorell*ina*_/ _Questa è *la* mia *cara* sorella_/ _Questa è *la* mia sorella *prediletta*_.
In merito a questo specifico argomento esistono altre discussioni che puoi consultare.

Eccezioni a parte, in linea generale i sostantivi hanno l'articolo possessivo davanti, preceduto dall'articolo; es. _la mia bicicletta/ la mia auto/ il mio cane/ ecc._  (e anche se si dovesse spostare il possessivo dopo il sostantivo, cosa  che si fa quasi solamente in poesie/canzoni o in alcune parlate regionali,  l'articolo viene comunque mantenuto: _la bicicletta mia/ l'auto mia/ il cane mio/ ecc._). Il tuo esempio (_al tuo posto/ al posto tuo_) lo conferma.


----------



## kokosz1975

oh, bice - tante grazie per la correzione.

Connie Eyeland- non so come esprimere la mia gratitudine per la spiegazione. Molte, molte grazie.
Saluti!


----------



## Anaiss

Probabilmente non è una forma standard, ma mi è capitato di sentire di sentire anche "in macchina mia": 
_Ti accompagno in macchina mia_ per dire _Ti accompagno in macchina/con la mia macchina._


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Prego, Kokosz. Sono lieta di esserti stata utile.

Avevo dimenticato di segnalarti che nelle esclamazioni il possessivo si mette sempre dopo il sostantivo e non si usa mai l'articolo: _Piacere mio!/ Bontà [sua/loro]!/ [Amore/Amico/Figlio/ecc.] mio!

_Di seguito altri casi particolari che mi sono venuti in mente nel frattempo:

- espressioni idiomatiche (sottolineate negli esempi) cristallizzatesi con il possessivo posposto al sostantivo e sempre senza articolo:
_
E' merito mio/ E' successo per merito mio/ E' colpa mia/ E' successo per colpa mia/ Questo regalo è da parte mia/  Per parte mia, sarei d'accordo/ Ho fatto di testa mia/ In cuor mio sapevo di aver ragione/ L'ho fatto per amor tuo_

- le espressioni "_Quello_ _è uno che sa il fatto suo_" e _"Pace all'anima sua"_, che per posizione del possessivo sono simili alle precedenti, hanno l'articolo;

- espressioni idiomatiche (sottolineate negli esempi) cristallizzatesi con il possessivo preposto al sostantivo e sempre senza articolo :
_
L'ho fatto di mia iniziativa/ E' mio dovere mantenere la famiglia/ Sto raccogliendo prove a mia discolpa/ Hai agito a mio discapito/ Qui non mi trovo a mio agio/ A tuo dire, questo documento sarebbe falso/ A mio giudizio, questo documento è falso/ L'ho scritto di mio pugno/ L'ho completato di mia mano/ Farò tutto ciò che è in mio potere/ Sto bene in tua compagnia _(sicuramente questa lista non è completa, ma al momento non mi sovviene altro);

- l'espressione "_per mano mia"/"per mia mano"_ (es. "_Non morirà [per mano mia/per mia mano_]"), che può avere il possessivo sia prima che dopo il sostantivo, ma sempre senza articolo. 

N.B.: In tutti gli esempi sopra ho quasi sempre usato il possessivo "mio", ma queste costruzioni rimangono invariate con tutti i possessivi. 

Qui puoi trovare ulteriori spunti sull'argomento.


----------



## gams

Salve a tutti!

Ho letto diverse discussioni ma ancora non sono sicura quando utilizzare preposizione semplice e quando quella articolata. Esiste qualche regola?

Vi propongo alcuni esempi:


che cosa fai IN soggiorno / NEL soggiorno?
che cosa fai IN bagno / NEL bagno?
Che cosa fai IN cucina / NELLA cucina?
Che cosa fai IN sala da pranzo / NELLA sala ...?
Che cosa fai IN camera da letto / NELLA camera ...?
Che cosa fai in studio / NELLO studio?


In alcuni frasi userei IN, in altre invece userei la preposizione articolata.

Grazie per l'aiuto!

Gams


----------



## sarnico

@Gams
Secondo me ci vuole tempo e pazienza per superare queste cose, ma dopo la spiegazione di Connie Eyeland me le sembrano più chiare.


@Connie Eyeland
Grazie mille!


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me, senza l'articolo si tratta piuttosto di una situazione/concetto generale, per esempio:
Che cosa fai IN cucina? - più o meno nel senso "cosa fai (in genere, di solito ...) quando sei/ti trovi nella cucina?"
Che cosa fai NELLA cucina? - situazione più concreta, p.e. "Cosa fai ancora nella cucina? Devi andare al lavoro ..." 

(Aspettiamo le opinioni dei madrelingua ....)


----------



## Nino83

Più che altro la tendenza è la seguente. 
Quando si parla in generale la preposizione non è articolata. 

Ad esempio: 
_Un cuoco passa molto tempo della sua giornata in cucina_. 
_Lo spazzino passa molto del suo tempo in strada_. 

Però questo procedimento non è reversibile. Quando si parla di una camera specifica si tende ad utilizzare sia la preposizione articolata sia quella semplice. 

_Le chiavi sono in cucina/nella cucina, sul tavolo accanto al frigo._  (Stiamo parlando della cucina di casa nostra, è sottinteso). 

Se, però, segue una preposizione o un pronome relativo che specifica di che camera si parla, l'articolo determinativo è d'obbligo. 

La bicicletta è *in* garage. 
La bicicletta è *nel* garage *di* tuo zio. --> Preposizione _di_. 
*In* palestra c'è un personal trainer molto competente. 
*Nella* palestra *di cui* ti ho parlato c'è un personal trainer molto competente. --> Pronome relativo _di cui_. 

Se qualcosa non è chiaro chiedete pure. 

Saluti


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Nino! Colgo l'occasione per porti un'ennesima domanda. Permetti? Credo che sia attinente al discorso. Se non lo è allora mi scuso anzitempo;non è certo mia intenzione intralciare il lavoro encomiabile dei moderatori.

Passiamo alla domanda, sempre se  mi sia permesso di porla. 
Come ti comporteresti nel caso dei seguenti sostantivi, tutti usati come complementi di stato in luogo? 

Prendi per esempio cameretta e cucinotto, oppure studiolo e stanzetta. Non ti verrebbe di usare la preposizione semplice con il primo e quella articolata con gli altri?        In cameretta; nel cucinotto; nello studiolo; nella stanzetta. 

Sono tutti nomi alterati. come possiamo dedurre. Eppure...

Ciao. S.V


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Sempervirens. 
Si, userei anch'io le stesse preposizioni. Potremmo dedurre che con diminuitivi, vezzeggiativi ecc.. la preposizione articolata è più utilizzata che altrove. 

Altro esempio, _cittadella_. Va in _città_. Va nella _cittadella_. 

Comunque in linea generale, consiglierei agli studenti stranieri di privilegiare (quando vi è un dubbio) la preposizione articolata visto che sono meno frequenti i casi in cui si utilizza esclusivamente quella semplice.


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Ciao Sempervirens.
> Si, userei anch'io le stesse preposizioni. Potremmo dedurre che con diminuitivi, vezzeggiativi ecc.. la preposizione articolata è più utilizzata che altrove.
> 
> Altro esempio, _cittadella_. Va in _città_. Va nella _cittadella_.
> 
> Comunque in linea generale, consiglierei agli studenti stranieri di privilegiare (quando vi è un dubbio) la preposizione articolata visto che sono meno frequenti i casi in cui si utilizza esclusivamente quella semplice.



Grazie nino! Ecco, forse la tua soluzione potrebbe essere drastica ma determinante. Non contravverrebbe alla comune usanza di mettere l'articolo (a parte le centinaia di locuzioni avverbiali o di altro tipo, formatesi  con o senza l'articolo) con i nomi comuni. 

Altra soluzione, per coloro ai quali non dispiace di dare un tocco alla prosa, è quello di aggiungere un aggettivo al nome, specialmente se serve a descrivere meglio ciò di cui stiamo parlando. Ecc.

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Esatto Semper, dimenticavo. 
Anche con i sostantivi seguiti (o preceduti) da uno o più aggettivi l'articolo è d'obbligo. 
Es. _Va nella città vecchia_. 

L'unico modo, per uno straniero, di essere sicuro circa l'uso o meno l'articolo è quello di studiare "liste" di sostantivi oppure di guardare volta per volta sul dizionario (oppure chiedere qui, sul forum).


----------

